# Xtender 300 - Universal repeater not working



## Arkays (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi there,
I bought an extender to boost my signal but I'm having problems to make it work.
I have followed the instructions to set it up and when it didn't work (it didn't even let me connect to the setup page) I looked for something online and the guide told me to manually change the ip, subnet mask and gateaway, but still, after I connected to the Xtender setup page and set up the "universal repeater" mode, the booster wouldn't connect correctly to the wifi signal.

Is there something I can try to make it work?

this is the online guide I followed:
ACCVENT | Xtender 300: Basic Setup Guide

Thank you :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you change the ip settings on your pc /laptop as shown in the guide?
Post the results of a ipconfig /all when you have this configuration in place for review.


----------



## Arkays (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
These are the screenshots I took:


























and this is my phone trying to connect to the antenna (it kept saying "Obtaining IP Address"):











Thank you


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

pics didn't come through


----------



## Arkays (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope that this works:







This is my phone, trying to connect:


----------

